# just cuddled my moms friends daughter



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

she came over and i was talking to her in my room and she was being bratty cause shes 13, so i picked her up and threw her on my bed and tickled and cuddled her and then we watched a tv show while i groped her chest and thighs and smelled her neck and hair and my dick got really hard and was rubbing against her ass and i was nearly cumming
good day ngl


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 20, 2021)

How old are you


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 20, 2021)

i'm sorry bro i had too


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 20, 2021)

*



*


----------



## justadude (Jun 20, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> How old are you


----------



## Osteogenesis (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> *
> View attachment 1186762
> *


@Biggdink favorite album


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> How old are you





Latebloomer10 said:


> i'm sorry bro i had too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m 17 so it’s ok


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

Fuarck I still remember the taste and smell of that virgin white jbs neck and hair, not to be weird


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jun 20, 2021)

Larping as a perverted pedo's not a good start in life. I advise you to lose weight. You know - and I know - your reality. Lose weight and stop larping as a pedo.


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Larping as a perverted pedo's not a good start in life. I advise you to lose weight. You know - and I know - your reality. Lose weight and stop larping as a pedo.


keep coping jim its not a larp. this took literally 0 confidence to do, i couldnt help myself i was acting on pure instict
and ill be 12% bodyfat in a month or two


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Lars (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 20, 2021)

disgusting motherfuker


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 20, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> How old are you


24


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 20, 2021)

slaya


----------



## 6’1cel (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> she came over and i was talking to her in my room and she was being bratty cause shes 13, so i picked her up and threw her on my bed and tickled and cuddled her and then we watched a tv show while i groped her chest and thighs and smelled her neck and hair and my dick got really hard and was rubbing against her ass and i was nearly cumming
> good day ngl


fuck her tbh
is she developed? goodlooking?


----------



## Htobrother (Jun 20, 2021)

6’1cel said:


> fuck her tbh
> is she developed? goodlooking?


Jailmaxxing not worth it


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jun 20, 2021)

good job keep it up


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

6’1cel said:


> fuck her tbh
> is she developed? goodlooking?


idk if she knew it was sexual because all she did was gigle and say "stop" in a playful way. but i kept repositioning her so her ass was on top of my diamond hard dick and i did a lot of other obvious shit but she might b too innocent to realize.
so yea fucking her would b risky at this point.
her face is really cute imo she has blue eyes and blonde hair, her body is starting to develop and i felt little tits and her thighs and ass were squishy and round but in the next years shell probably develop a lot more.


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> idk if she knew it was sexual because all she did was gigle and say "stop" in a playful way. but i kept repositioning her so her ass was on top of my diamond hard dick and i did a lot of other obvious shit but she might b too innocent to realize.
> so yea fucking her would b risky at this point.
> her face is really cute imo she has blue eyes and blonde hair, her body is starting to develop and i felt little tits and her thighs and ass were squishy and round but in the next years shell probably develop a lot more.


I feel like your avi is predicting your future.


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

@AlexAP what’s funny nigga


----------



## cloUder (Jun 20, 2021)

you belong in jail
too bad you will never go there cause this story is entirely made up


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> @AlexAP what’s funny nigga


Is this a picture of her?


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Is this a picture of her?
> View attachment 1187285


She fogs that pic to preteen suicide


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> She fogs that pic to preteen suicide


How about the girl on the left


----------



## dnrd (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> How about the girl on the left
> View attachment 1187298


what if i find both ugly, what am i then? a faggot or neurotypical


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

dnrd said:


> what if i find both ugly, what am i then? a faggot or neurotypical


Nothing, people can have different tastes.


----------



## dnrd (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Nothing, people can have different tastes.


i mean the one on the right has no functioning nerves in her face bc of all the botox, so shes basically a rotten corpse, and the one on the left has an underbite, fucked ratios, and no eyebrows lol


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> How about the girl on the left
> View attachment 1187298


Imo she still fogs 
I don’t like the girl in that pic very much
Still I wish my dick would be inside her warm, soft pussy of right now while we bite our lips and tongues in turns, my one hand holding the top of her head so she doesn't bump it against the wall and my other hand stroking over her nipples


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

cloUder said:


> you belong in jail
> too bad you will never go there cause this story is entirely made up


It’s not fake what gives u that impression
I’ll record proof next time
Btw I’m 17, she’s 13, we’re both teenagers, idgaf, Chris Hansen can come at me


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> How about the girl on the left
> View attachment 1187298











^she looked like these 2 sort of


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> View attachment 1187371
> 
> View attachment 1187372
> 
> ^she looked like these 2 sort of


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> View attachment 1187373


I’m gonna record and post proof next time
I’m not scared at all


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> I’m gonna record and post proof next time
> I’m not scared at all


Proof? Are your posts not proof enough for the FBI?


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Proof? Are your posts not proof enough for the FBI?


no all these incels r telling me it’s fake so I wanna have proof to flex my low inhib on them


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> no all these incels r telling me it’s fake so I wanna have proof to flex my low inhib on them


But please censor the recording, I don't want you to end like R. Kelly.


----------



## skull_mogger (Jun 20, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> How old are you


37


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jun 20, 2021)

@FBI


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 20, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Larping as a perverted pedo's not a good start in life. I advise you to lose weight. You know - and I know - your reality. Lose weight and stop larping as a pedo.


hes 17 and shes 13..does that make him a pedo?!


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jun 20, 2021)

Newone said:


> disgusting motherfuker


The irony...


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> I’m gonna record and post proof next time
> I’m not scared at all


For your own sake bud I hope you’re aware that your “low inhibness” of posting a vid of you molesting an underaged girl on a public forum is a retarded thing to do


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> hes 17 and shes 13..does that make him a pedo?!


No, it's hebephilia. But the FBI won't care, if he gets caught, it's over for him. 

And 13 is actually pretty damn close to pedophilia. 15-16 has nothing to do with pedo, 13 is a "maybe" imo (depends if she looks mature or still like a child).


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> But please censor the recording, I don't want you to end like R. Kelly.


I’m not gonna be fucking her (unfortunately) , her parents are always in the other room.
I _was _trying to slip my hands up her shirt(cause I was rubbing her belly but as soon as I tried to move up or down to her chest or ass she pulled my hand away. She only let me grope her chest and ass thru the clothes


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> For your own sake bud I hope you’re aware that your “low inhibness” of posting a vid of you molesting an underaged girl on a public forum is a retarded thing to do


Yea it’s not illegal at all but I know


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> No, it's hebephilia. But the FBI won't care, if he gets caught, it's over for him.
> 
> And 13 is actually pretty damn close to pedophilia. 15-16 has nothing to do with pedo, 13 is a "maybe" imo (depends if she looks mature or still like a child).


When u see her u can tell she’s in puberty so it’s hebe which is healthy and natural for a teen like me and even grown men even though they lie about not being hebephiles


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> Yea it’s not illegal at all but I know


Illegal in most of the west, where are you from then?


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 20, 2021)

JFL at all the soycucks viewing this as abhorrent behavior, and the incels coping with the notion that this was a larp.


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

Knight said:


> JFL at all the soycucks viewing this as abhorrent behavior, and the incels coping with the notion that this was a larp.


It's not abhorrent, it's just against the law.


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> Illegal in most of the west, where are you from then?


America. The aoc is 18 here. I’m 17 and she’s 13. And it’s not even sex btw. If u saw it you would think it was roughhousing/just us cuddling watching tv, since that’s what it was really. The part I was excited about telling is that I didn’t do any “escalation”, I just picked her up, threw her on my bed, and pinned her to my body randomly while she was talking


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> It's not abhorrent, it's just against the law.


It’s not against the law nigga how many times do I have to say it jfl. She wasn’t kicking and screaming she seemed to like it


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> she came over and i was talking to her in my room and she was being bratty cause shes 13, so i picked her up and threw her on my bed and tickled and cuddled her and then we watched a tv show while i groped her chest and thighs and smelled her neck and hair and my dick got really hard and was rubbing against her ass and i was nearly cumming
> good day ngl


Actual clown world jfl


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> It's not abhorrent, it's just against the law.


>It's against the law.


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

Knight said:


> JFL at all the soycucks viewing this as abhorrent behavior, and the incels coping with the notion that this was a larp.


Exactly they can’t accept I actually touched a woman and got away with it jfl they think everyone is a loser


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Actual clown world jfl


Why?


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> It’s not against the law nigga how many times do I have to say it jfl. She wasn’t kicking and screaming she seemed to like it


Depends on what you want to do. I'm pretty sure it's against the law for a 13 year-old to have sex with someone 4 years older (it would be a different thing if you would be 14). But if you only want to make out with her, it's not against the law even if you're 17. 

So it comes down to what you want to do.


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

Knight said:


> >It's against the law.
> 
> View attachment 1187399
> View attachment 1187400


JFL I think it's not a big deal. Elvis met Priscilla when he was 24 and she was 14, many Afghans here in Germany have wives who they married when she was 15 and they were 25 or so. 

But the US is very strict with the AoC now. I just think he should be very careful, it can end very bad if he gets caught.


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Depends on what you want to do. I'm pretty sure it's against the law for a 13 year-old to have sex with someone 4 years older (it would be a different thing if you would be 14). But if you only want to make out with her, it's not against the law even if you're 17.
> 
> So it comes down to what you want to do.


Ofc I want to fuck and kiss her but I probably won’t. It’s not illegal in cali I checked
Worst that would happen is her parents and my parents get pissed cause my mom and her friend are very soy.
The only kissing I’ll do / I did was kiss her neck and suck and taste her hair


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 20, 2021)

Pedophiles and pedo sympathisers are cancer of psl community tbh


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> America. The aoc is 18 here. I’m 17 and she’s 13. And it’s not even sex btw. If u saw it you would think it was roughhousing/just us cuddling watching tv, since that’s what it was really. The part I was excited about telling is that I didn’t do any “escalation”, I just picked her up, threw her on my bed, and pinned her to my body randomly while she was talking


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

puyi said:


> View attachment 1187416


what makes u not believe it


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> what makes u not believe it


because you use this website, that's why i don't believe it


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> Ofc I want to fuck and kiss her but I probably won’t. It’s not illegal in cali I checked
> Worst that would happen is her parents and my parents get pissed cause my mom and her friend are very soy.
> The only kissing I’ll do / I did was kiss her neck and suck and taste her hair


Wtf you're in California? It's definitely illegal there. 
"*Since there is no Rome and Juliet law in California, it is possible for two people, both under the age of 18, to be prosecuted for statutory rape if they engage in sexual intercourse.*"








"Age of Consent" in California - 18 Years Old in Most Cases


The age of consent in Califonia is 18 years of age. The age of consent refers to the age at which a person can legally consent to sexual intercourse.




www.shouselaw.com




And California is the worst soy state in the US. If you get caught, you will be labeled a misogynistic, objectifying pedo and will be canceled, especially if you're White.


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Wtf you're in California? It's definitely illegal there.
> "*Since there is no Rome and Juliet law in California, it is possible for two people, both under the age of 18, to be prosecuted for statutory rape if they engage in sexual intercourse.*"
> 
> 
> ...


Clown world


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> No, it's hebephilia. But the FBI won't care, if he gets caught, it's over for him.
> 
> And 13 is actually pretty damn close to pedophilia. 15-16 has nothing to do with pedo, 13 is a "maybe" imo (depends if she looks mature or still like a child).


if shes entered puberty its got nothing to do with pedophilia though. just soy hysteria. what about 14 y/o girl and 17 y/o boy?


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> if shes entered puberty its got nothing to do with pedophilia though. just soy hysteria. what about 14 y/o girl and 17 y/o boy?


"Where there's grass, you can play golf."


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> "Where there's grass, you can play golf."


yes but soyciety says you cant even be dating 19 year old women if you are in your mid 20s or older.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 20, 2021)

View attachment 13787.webp


----------



## sensen (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> she came over and i was talking to her in my room and she was being bratty cause shes 13, so i picked her up and threw her on my bed and tickled and cuddled her and then we watched a tv show while i groped her chest and thighs and smelled her neck and hair and my dick got really hard and was rubbing against her ass and i was nearly cumming
> good day ngl


@personalityinkwell alt account confirmed.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 20, 2021)

sensen said:


> @personalityinkwell alt account confirmed.


wait, what's wrong with teens? i thought it was just little kids that were bad to you?


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 20, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 1187441


Another webp file I must download to view on my android


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 20, 2021)

what are you going to do if your mom finds out


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 20, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> what are you going to do


The 13 yo


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jun 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> hes 17 and shes 13..does that make him a pedo?!


When I was 17 I wasn't talking like that and had no problem with the ladies my age. Actually, I was a slut. A proud slut. Whore-boy, they would call me. As I'd walk through the mall, others would say, "Here comes whore-boy. Hide your girlfriend, quick! And your mom!" However, I knew this one guy who weren't good with the ladies and talked like a pedo about younger kids. 4 years later, he goes to prison for attempted rape of a minor.

So I was 17, didn't talk about fondling a 13-year-old. And I had a few stalkers and creepy girls that age that was infatuated with me. Never once did I consider violating their innocence.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 20, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> When I was 17 I wasn't talking like that and had no problem with the ladies my age. Actually, I was a slut. A proud slut. Whore-boy, they would call me. As I'd walk through the mall, others would say, "Here comes whore-boy. Hide your girlfriend, quick! And your mom!" However, I knew this one guy who weren't good with the ladies and talked like a pedo about younger kids. 4 years later, he goes to prison for attempted rape of a minor.
> 
> So I was 17, didn't talk about fondling a 13-year-old. And I had a few stalkers and creepy girls that age that was infatuated with me. Never once did I consider violating their innocence.


im going to be honest with you

i think you're full of shit and larping

not that you would be the first. but your whole forum persona screams larp

ugh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 20, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> When I was 17 I wasn't talking like that and had no problem with the ladies my age. Actually, I was a slut. A proud slut. Whore-boy, they would call me. As I'd walk through the mall, others would say, "Here comes whore-boy. Hide your girlfriend, quick! And your mom!" However, I knew this one guy who weren't good with the ladies and talked like a pedo about younger kids. 4 years later, he goes to prison for attempted rape of a minor.
> 
> So I was 17, didn't talk about fondling a 13-year-old. And I had a few stalkers and creepy girls that age that was infatuated with me. Never once did I consider violating their innocence.


these days 13 year olds are partaking in gangbangs, wdym "violating their innocence" lol 😂


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 20, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> im going to be honest with you
> 
> i think you're full of shit and larping
> 
> ...


yh lol at 17 you dont think"shes only 13!!" source: i was 17 once


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jun 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yh lol at 17 you dont think"shes only 13!!" source: i was 17 once


Bullshit I didn't. Perhaps thats why cheerleaders dated me. They knew I had integrity, wisdom, respect, and a big fat long dick.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 20, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Bullshit I didn't. Perhaps thats why cheerleaders dated me. They knew I had integrity, wisdom, respect, and a big fat long dick.


so you got some loud whores to date you, big deal. and theres guys with dicks bigger than yours so stay humble


----------



## wristcel (Jun 20, 2021)

film it next time


----------



## PYT (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> idk if she knew it was sexual because all she did was gigle and say "stop" in a playful way. but i kept repositioning her so her ass was on top of my diamond hard dick and i did a lot of other obvious shit but she might b too innocent to realize.
> so yea fucking her would b risky at this point.
> her face is really cute imo she has blue eyes and blonde hair, her body is starting to develop and i felt little tits and her thighs and ass were squishy and round but in the next years shell probably develop a lot more.


THIS FUCKING WILD JFL

If she ever tells anyone you're gonna be lynched bro


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 20, 2021)

Knight said:


> >It's against the law.
> 
> View attachment 1187399
> View attachment 1187400


how does this get jfl reacts? it's just the same rehashed le 4chan style quote then soyjak no. 283
what a sped class this forum is


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jun 20, 2021)

Over for you, she will metoo you 5 years later.


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> When I was 17 I wasn't talking like that and had no problem with the ladies my age. Actually, I was a slut. A proud slut. Whore-boy, they would call me. As I'd walk through the mall, others would say, "Here comes whore-boy. Hide your girlfriend, quick! And your mom!" However, I knew this one guy who weren't good with the ladies and talked like a pedo about younger kids. 4 years later, he goes to prison for attempted rape of a minor.
> 
> So I was 17, didn't talk about fondling a 13-year-old. And I had a few stalkers and creepy girls that age that was infatuated with me. Never once did I consider violating their innocence.


That’s what you’re doing, I’m not you
I know other girls but they weren’t there so I decided to turn a mediocre day into a good one.
13 and 17 isn’t even weird btw I know a few kids those ages r dating. Same shit as a freshman and a senior is to a junior and an 8th grader


PYT said:


> THIS FUCKING WILD JFL
> 
> If she ever tells anyone you're gonna be lynched bro





Rothschild said:


> Over for you, she will metoo you 5 years later.


Ill be fine I just won’t do anything like this when I’m 18 or to anyone under 13 and I won’t fuck or make out with her.


AlexAP said:


> Wtf you're in California? It's definitely illegal there.
> "*Since there is no Rome and Juliet law in California, it is possible for two people, both under the age of 18, to be prosecuted for statutory rape if they engage in sexual intercourse.*"
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me, she turns 14 next week


wristcel said:


> film it next time


I will unironically


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yh lol at 17 you dont think"shes only 13!!" source: i was 17 once


Exactly, none of my friends would care except for the soy ones


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> That reminds me, she turns 14 next week


Lol didn't you say she was "almost 13" a few days ago? Now she will be 14?


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Lol didn't you say she was "almost 13" a few days ago? Now she will be 14?


Time traveller type shit.. right bros?


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> Time traveller type shit.. right bros?


More like larp shit


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> More like larp shit


I just want people to stop calling me pedo it’s annoying


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 20, 2021)

@personalityinkwell thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 20, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> @personalityinkwell thoughts?


i already posted in this thread that you were too lazy to read through


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 21, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> Exactly, none of my friends would care except for the soy ones


shame your soy friends irl, bully them into self harm


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> shame your soy friends irl, bully them into self harm


I already do on a weekly basis


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 21, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> I already do on a weekly basis


based, i would bully them too if i could


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jun 21, 2021)

Ngl 13 is a bit young, you're not that old either though.
Just don't do anything stupid tbh.


----------



## wristcel (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## ChristianChad (Jun 27, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Larping as a perverted pedo's not a good start in life. I advise you to lose weight. You know - and I know - your reality. Lose weight and stop larping as a pedo.


One of your good posts


----------



## Deleted member 13226 (Jun 27, 2021)

i am an incel


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 27, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> will you meet again?


I don’t know when exactly but she comes over every month or two , whenever her parents want to see my mom again, and they bring her with them


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 27, 2021)

Schicksal345 said:


> i am an incel


Keep mirin me smartass
Ofc 14 year olds height mog you me and my bros were all 6’0 back then
1 day of my existence mogs ur entire life of insecurity


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Jun 27, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> she came over and i was talking to her in my room and she was being bratty cause shes 13, so i picked her up and threw her on my bed and tickled and cuddled her and then we watched a tv show while i groped her chest and thighs and smelled her neck and hair and my dick got really hard and was rubbing against her ass and i was nearly cumming
> good day ngl


sounds so hot, this is my dream


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jun 27, 2021)

changcel said:


> sounds so hot, this is my dream


My dream is fucking 
This would b a good buildup tho

U need to be legit low inhib and do things like this without trying .


----------



## Deleted member 12827 (Jun 27, 2021)

Tag me in the follow up thread with video please


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 2, 2021)

dnrd said:


> what if i find both ugly, what am i then? a *faggot *or neurotypical


yes, without a doubt.


----------

